# Mixed indicators playing havoc in Australian jobs market



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Most industries in almost every state in Australia are likely to see a growth in jobs in 2013, according to the latest employment forecast for the country.* The latest biannual MyCareer Employment Forecast report, which analyses national, state, industry, and demographic employment trends and figures, paints a positive future for the country, especially when last [...]

Click to read the full news article: Mixed indicators playing havoc in Australian jobs market...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

